

Google Offers Early Stage Startups $100,000 in Cloud Platform Credits for 1 Year - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/12/google-offers-early-stage-startups-100000-in-cloud-platform-credits-for-1-year/

======
jacquesm
dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307341)

